# A PAPER STEAM ENGINE?



## firebird (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi

Some years ago I came across this paper steam engine. I downloaded the plans but never got round to building it. There are 4 PDF files each containing several pages that you print out (in full colour) then cut out and build. There are full instructions. I have searched again but for the life of me I can't find the web site again. However I have it all saved to disc. If anyone out there fancies a go at building it maybe they will have more luck finding it than me or is there a way I can upload PDF files?
Anyway have a look see what you think







Cheers


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jan 23, 2008)

you should be able to attach them to a post by clicking "Additional Options... " under the window where you type a post.


----------



## rickharris (Jan 25, 2008)

The web site seems to have closed down 
After lots of searching Ta Da!


you can get it here http://web.archive.org/web/20030321083833/http://home.earthlink.net/~eellbee/steam2.html

At the way back web archive.

have fun.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 25, 2008)

I found the PDF's here :

http://www.hp-h.us/p/littlemikey/eds steam engine.html

*tatoomike68* - there's no attachment option under *Additional Options...* (at least not on this particular forum section ??) and I can't upload PDF files to the *Downloads* area. Let me know how to attach/upload and I'll gladly post them !

Mike


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jan 25, 2008)

the uplaod and download section should be working now.

I will make sure attachments are working for all membergroups.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 25, 2008)

All - I uploaded the 4 PDF files for Ed Bertschy's Paper Steam Engine to the Downloads section :

Downloads link

Or click on the *Downloads* link near the bottom of the left-hand column.

Enjoy ! ;D

Mike


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jan 25, 2008)

All members should be able to use the downloads section and attach files to post by hitting the "Additional Options... " button under the post window.

Thanks for letting me know that it was not working.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 25, 2008)

Still not working (at least for me) under this message thread 

Only shows :

* Notify me of replies.
* Return to this topic.
* Don't use smileys.

I did see the attachment box under another message section.


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jan 25, 2008)

ChooChooMike  said:
			
		

> Still not working (at least for me) under this message thread
> 
> Only shows :
> 
> ...



I will check the *permissions by board*

thanks again, Admins get everything so if members dont tell us we might never know.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 26, 2008)

OK, got it now  

*Attach:....*

is now showing up under the *Additional Options ...*


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jan 26, 2008)

ChooChooMike  said:
			
		

> OK, got it now
> 
> *Attach:....*
> 
> is now showing up under the *Additional Options ...*



good, its some work to do that, an admin needs to go through all membergroups on all boards and edit that and its a huge pain to do all that.

as you see a problem please pm me so I know there is a problem, you the members can help me big time like that.

thank you much.


----------

